

A small way to help with this drought? - bpackard
http://www.ecocamel-showerheads.com/savewater

======
janderson77
Big with RV crowd. My wife had me install one. Works well.

~~~
bpackard
Yep:
[http://www.motorhome.com/index.php?s=ecocamel&x=0&y=0](http://www.motorhome.com/index.php?s=ecocamel&x=0&y=0)

